# Moose Jaw,SK Canada - Market Style Poultry and Exotics Sale - August 3rd, 2013



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

Not sure if this is kosher, but the ops will delete it if not.

In case you live in the area, I thought I'd invite you to the sale!

Hi all;

Lou and I are holding the Semi-Annual Market Style Poultry and Exotics Sale at her sanctuary, Free To Be Me in Moose Jaw August long weekend.

When:
Saturday, August 3rd, 2013 from 10:30am - 4pm

Where:
Free To Be Me Sanctuary, Moose Jaw SK.

How much:
$20 a booth. Booths are located in the quonset, with overflow outside. Tables come on a first come first serve basis and power can be ran on a first come first serve basis as well within the quonset.

All proceeds will go to advertising for the event on digital billboards (as well as flyers) and remaining funds will be donated in its entirety to the Sanctuary.

Directions included on flyer. Want to help distrubute a flyer? I can send you a pdf to print off, just tell me which version of the flyer you're interested in (See below).

Booths must be pre-booked. If you would like to book a booth, please send me a PM or email, we'd love to have you. When you book, let me know what you plan to bring!

Facebook paaaage! https://www.facebook.com/FtbMMarket


----------

